
Why Single-Tasking Is Your Greatest Competitive Advantage - alanwill
https://blog.todoist.com/2015/09/01/why-single-tasking-is-your-greatest-competitive-advantage-plus-19-ways-to-actually-do-it/
======
alanwill
As a long time proponent of multitasking, and also an area I constantly
struggle to become better at, this article gave me pause. Maybe the answer
isn't about doing more at the same time but doing more better.

